# Jupiter 2 Progress



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I'm almost done with all of the paint work, starting some mild assembly now. Continued test fitting, and DRILLING HOLES!!! Almost 1000 of them too!! (My eyes looked like this last night>>>>:freak









OKAY, WHO'S YOUR FAVORITE DWEEB?!! You may laugh, but these little headlights are a huge help when your looking at micro-sized stuff!

And this is what I have been doing.....


























BeetlePaul, I did the cryotube wall lines after seeing yours, thanks for the inspiration. Not too hard, gives a little something extra! I watched Episode 1, man it shows some great details of the ships interior including the view from the BACK of the walls! Great stuff! (The early shows were so good, it's a shame seasons 2 and 3 became so ridiculous!)









Science station details coming along...








I'm looking forwrd to getting started on the fibers and lighting! Lot's of paint, touch-up work, and detailing to go!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Tim,

Holy crap! Those are some really small holes~!:freak: How in the world do you see them...let alone get them all lined up perfect like that?

Great work DWEEB!!! Just kidding!

Keep showing us your progress...looks TERRIFIC!!!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*..looks Great...Awesome Mate.*


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

That's the beauty of the Paragrafix photoetch, makes a perfect template for you to follow! But yes, making sure the decal is correctly placed over the photoetch is tricky, THEN you punch the holes!!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Tim

I noticed this piece in the low right corner of your picture. It seems a wall of one of the living quarters of the lower deck. Or would it be some control panel of one of the stasis wall? Just curious (I'm a LD fan). :wave:


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

Tim Nolan said:


> That's the beauty of the Paragrafix photoetch, makes a perfect template for you to follow! But yes, making sure the decal is correctly placed over the photoetch is tricky, THEN you punch the holes!!!


Thank you so much for sharing your technique with us. I was curious how you did some of this. It is reverse of what I imagined. I thought you would mount the PE, drill the holes, run the fiber from the light source and cut it flush at the display point THEN add the decals. So now I assume you will glue the fiber in behind the PE as the starting point of your fiber runs? Please tell us more.


----------



## Big Game Nerd (Dec 17, 2009)

Holy Crap. That is really sticking with it. Very inspirational to see your follow through. Keep it up
Steve


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> I noticed this piece in the low right corner of your picture. It seems a wall of one of the living quarters of the lower deck. Or would it be some control panel of one of the stasis wall? Just curious (I'm a LD fan). :wave:


Yeh thats just the tip of one of the computer walls, and one of the main console units laying underneath it..... Observant lil' fella' aren't ya? LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

ffejG said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your technique with us. I was curious how you did some of this. It is reverse of what I imagined. I thought you would mount the PE, drill the holes, run the fiber from the light source and cut it flush at the display point THEN add the decals. So now I assume you will glue the fiber in behind the PE as the starting point of your fiber runs? Please tell us more.


Yes that is correct. I guess you could lay the decals over the fibers, but it would be prickly textured!! I layed the decals first, then gave them about 3 coats of clear so they were pretty solid and secure. The fibers will go thru the back, then be adhered with black silicone adhesive.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Tim Nolan said:


> Well, I'm almost done with all of the paint work, starting some mild assembly now. Continued test fitting, and DRILLING HOLES!!! Almost 1000 of them too!! (My eyes looked like this last night>>>>:freak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly another master at work, I am humbled by some of the work going on in this forum.


----------

